# Ist das ein Mini Zander?



## mittellandchannel (21. August 2016)

ist das ein Zander?


----------



## axelfred (21. August 2016)

*AW: Ist das ein Mini Zander?*

ne kaulbarsch


----------



## gallus (21. August 2016)

*AW: Ist das ein Mini Zander?*

eindeutig Kaulbarsch, ist aber immer in dem selben Bereich zu finden, wie der Zander.


----------



## mittellandchannel (21. August 2016)

*AW: Ist das ein Mini Zander?*

OK, interessant!!! Ist aus dem MLK.

Kollege hatte neulich auch so einen und wir dachten alle, das wäre ein Jung Zander.

Die jungen Flussbarsche haben ja in der Größe schon die markanten Streifen, deswegen konnten wir den ausschließen! 

Aber an Kaulbarsch natürlich keiner gedacht!


----------



## Esox 1960 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Ist das ein Mini Zander?*

http://www.fische.info/rezepte-von-a-z/k/kaulbarschsuppe.html

........


----------



## mittellandchannel (21. August 2016)

*AW: Ist das ein Mini Zander?*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> http://www.fische.info/rezepte-von-a-z/k/kaulbarschsuppe.html
> 
> ........


hahah danke, aber da fehlen noch einige Gramm Fisch 

So ausgewachsen scheint der nicht gewesen zu sein oder?


----------



## Revilo62 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Ist das ein Mini Zander?*

ist eher die Durchschnittsgröße, kapitale Kaulbarsche liegen so bei 20cm/25 cm, leider sind die Bestände auch bei diesem Fisch stark rückläufig, er findet eben halt immer weniger Nahrung.
Zu meinen Kinderzeiten waren die ne Plage, aber heute eher 
seltener Beifang.
Ist ein sehr guter Köderfisch, wenn die Rückenstacheln entfernt sind.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## mittellandchannel (21. August 2016)

*AW: Ist das ein Mini Zander?*

OK, warum muss man die Rückenstacheln entfernen?

Gilt das beim normalen Flussbarsch dann auch als KöFi?


----------



## Andal (21. August 2016)

*AW: Ist das ein Mini Zander?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ist ein sehr guter Köderfisch, wenn die Rückenstacheln entfernt sind.





mittellandchannel schrieb:


> OK, warum muss man die Rückenstacheln entfernen?



Weil unsere Raubfische ja so einen sensiblen Gaumen haben und daher alle immer mit einer Flossenschere herumschwimmen.


----------



## Revilo62 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Ist das ein Mini Zander?*

Ist natürlich Blödsinn mit den Rückenstacheln, die Räuber nehmen die auch so, 
Dennoch haben wir es zu meiner Jugendzeit so gemacht, der Hintergrund war eigentlich, dass man sich an den Rückenstacheln beim Aufziehen des Köfis verletzen konnte, was bei mir immer zu kleinen eitrigen sehr schmerzhaften Wunden führte, die Wasserqualität der damaligen Spree war eben nicht besonders gut, ich habe die Bande auch nur mit nem Tuch angefasst, eine auf die Mütze und dann mit Schere die Rückenflosse entfernt. 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (21. August 2016)

*AW: Ist das ein Mini Zander?*

In meiner Anfangszeit wurde erzählt, Hechte fressen überhaupt keine Barsche, eben weil sie so stachelig sind. Hat man als Junior natürlich für bare Münze genommen und verbissen versucht, Rotaugen und Lauben zu erwischen. #h


----------



## BERND2000 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Ist das ein Mini Zander?*



Andal schrieb:


> In meiner Anfangszeit wurde erzählt, Hechte fressen überhaupt keine Barsche, eben weil sie so stachelig sind. Hat man als Junior natürlich für bare Münze genommen und verbissen versucht, Rotaugen und Lauben zu erwischen. #h


 
 Das hat man erzählt und auch das Stichlinge für Forellen nichts taugen würden wegen der Stacheln.

 In Wahrheit bevorzugen Salmoniden die Stichlinge wohl als Nahrung, fressen sie gar lieber als andere Süßwasserfische.

 Der Kauli war lebend eingesetzt für das angeln in flachen Gewässern (0,5m) auf Hecht 1. Wahl.
 Sehr aktiv, hielt er gut am Haken und auch ohne Blei, gab es selten Tüdel.
 Gleichzeitig sollen einige Raubfischarten wie der Hecht aber auch eine Vorliebe für die Art haben.

 Eins sollte klar sein, wer meint das die Köderfischart immer egal wäre, der denkt das sicher auch von Kunstködern....
 Für den wird es auch egal sein ob es vertrocknete Brötchen oder Torte zu essen gibt.

 Kaulis, gelten als Delikatesse und sollen (angeblich) Fischsuppe erst den Geschmack geben.


----------



## Sneep (22. August 2016)

*AW: Ist das ein Mini Zander?*

Hallo,

der kleine Kerl mit den Knopfaugen hat bei mir eine ganzjährige Schonzeit. Wie kann man in diese Knopfaugen schauern und an Stuhrensuppe denken?

Früher massenhaft verbreitet, war er so etwas wie die Grundel heute. Vielfach wurde der Kauli gleich nach hinten ins Gebüsch geworfen, beliebt war er nicht.

Aber erst der Zanderbesatz brachte echte Probleme für die Art. 
Trotz aller Prüfungen, hat der zähe kleine Bursche sich durchgebissen und kommt langsam zurück,Respekt!

sneep


----------



## yukonjack (22. August 2016)

*AW: Ist das ein Mini Zander?*

Kaulbarsch und Schonzeit? Ich glaub ich bin im falschen Film. Dieser kleine Bursche mit den Knopfaugen bekommt einen auf den Schädel, einen schonenden Herzstich und wird als Hecht-oder Wallerfutter verwertet. Das ungefähr 200-250 mal im Jahr.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. August 2016)

*AW: Ist das ein Mini Zander?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Kaulbarsch und Schonzeit? Ich glaub ich bin im falschen Film.



Gemach,gemach..an vielen dt.Gewässern sind die wirklich recht selten geworden.

Ist also kein Drama sich über ein wiedersehen zu freuen und ihm dann eine Chance zu geben.


----------



## Andal (22. August 2016)

*AW: Ist das ein Mini Zander?*

Mir widerstrebt es einfach, eine insgesamt selten gewordene Art zu entnehmen, selbst wenn sie in einigen wenigen Gewässern noch recht zahlreich vorkommt und da zählen eben auch Kaulbarsche, Äschen und Karauschen dazu.


----------



## daci7 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Ist das ein Mini Zander?*

... und du bist übrigens nicht der erste der den Kaulbarsch mit nem Jungzandern verwechselt. Mir ham auch schon mehrere Leute Kaulbarsche als Junzander verkaufen wollen.
Ich denke mal das Hängt damit zusammen, dass der Kollege so selten geworden ist. 
Früher gab es für uns nichts nervigeres beim Aalangeln als Mücken und Kaulbarsche


----------



## mittellandchannel (22. August 2016)

*AW: Ist das ein Mini Zander?*

Ich glaube der biss auf Wurm?


----------



## yukonjack (22. August 2016)

*AW: Ist das ein Mini Zander?*



Andal schrieb:


> Mir widerstrebt es einfach, eine insgesamt selten gewordene Art zu entnehmen, selbst wenn sie in einigen wenigen Gewässern noch recht zahlreich vorkommt und da zählen eben auch Kaulbarsche, Äschen und Karauschen dazu.



Recht zahlreich??????? Die stehen bei uns senkrecht im Wasser. Wenn ich`s drauf anlege sind locker am Abend 50 Stk. fällig. Die 200-250 Stk. jedes Jahr sind Beifänge auf Tauwurm. Nicht mitgerechnet wie viel nur die Würmer klauen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Ist das ein Mini Zander?*

Bei uns sind die auch recht selten. Nur in der Weser kommen die noch häufiger vor. Am Mittellandkanal habe ich im Jahr vielleicht nur so 2-3 Stück als Beifang. 

Junge Zander erkennt man (sofern man die schon mal gesehen hat) sofort an der schlanken Form. Der Kaulbarsch ist immer etwas bulliger. Sonst kann man Zanderbrut vielleicht auch noch mit dem Stichling verwechseln, der an wenigen Stellen auch im Mittellandkanal vorkommt.


----------



## MaxiDelme (31. August 2016)

*AW: Ist das ein Mini Zander?*

Wenn man einen jungen Zander fängt, erkennt man diesen eigentlich sofort. Form und Aussehen nehmen die schon sehr früh an.


----------

